# The Don: Bruce Lee avatar for you.



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Here you are. Best one I could make.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> View attachment 42
> 
> 
> Here you are. Best one I could make.


ok Thats sweet.. Hey Babe (Miranda for those that don't know) when you see this can you save it to our puter so I can load it up when I get home ... 


umm and how do I add this into my signature/... do I need to upload this to the net first????


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

The Don said:


> ok Thats sweet.. Hey Babe (Miranda for those that don't know) when you see this can you save it to our puter so I can load it up when I get home ...
> 
> 
> umm and how do I add this into my signature/... do I need to upload this to the net first????


Oh, shizz. I think for signature you can only upload pictures from a particular website. Dangit, I forgot about that. Sucks dude. It's like that for every other forum I go to. I don't think the admin can fix that feature.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> Oh, shizz. I think for signature you can only upload pictures from a particular website. Dangit, I forgot about that. Sucks dude. It's like that for every other forum I go to. I don't think the admin can fix that feature.


I'll get it taken care of no biggie but thanks I do like the looks of it...


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

The Don said:


> I'll get it taken care of no biggie but thanks I do like the looks of it...


Surprise... look at your signature now babe. I love you. 
You're welcome. :cheeky4:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

how do you put pics in your sig?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

moldy said:


> how do you put pics in your sig?


umm I think you need to upload them to the web somewhere then put the link in your sig.. As Witchy Woman...  She knows heck she did mine for me.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

*How to....*



moldy said:


> how do you put pics in your sig?


_post the pic if you can and I'll add it to my own website and give you the address for the pic. then when editing your sig click the pic icon and type the web address in the command box, click enter. save it and wham, pic sig. tada. _
_show me the pic._


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

how do i post it.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

*like this*

I don't know if this is what you meant but.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yea thats what she means..


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

moldy said:


> I don't know if this is what you meant but.


Check your mail, I sent you the web addresses for your pics and directions. Any problems and let me know.  
~M~


----------

